# gator t90l price?



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

What is the price range for gator glass rods? specifically one for pier fishing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

as far as i know, they are out of business (again)... i bought one from a friend for 40 bucks... that's about all i would pay for one if i were to ever come across another one.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

It all depends if your looking for ust the blank or a completed rod. If your interested in one pm me, I have two already built.


----------

